# Dri deed back



## chexchy (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello all,
I sent an email to lossmitigation@dri.com.  They replied that they are doing title search for up to 45 days.  Now it is more 45 days and my next mf is up but they haven't got back my deed.  Is there anything I can do.  I don't wanna pay anymore mf if I can't use it.
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 4, 2016)

id certainly contact them again and ask about your deedback status.


----------



## tstraveler2 (Jul 9, 2016)

I sent an email yesterday, and received a quick response by email saying someone would call within 2 business days.  Is this typical?  Also, if this process is successful, will it likely take 6-9 months?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 9, 2016)

tstraveler2 said:


> I sent an email yesterday, and received a quick response by email saying someone would call within 2 business days.  Is this typical?


Yes that is what normally happens

In about 2 weeks or so you'll receive paperwork that needs to be signed and notarized then send the paperwork and a check back to them.  


> Also, if this process is successful, will it likely take 6-9 months?



For most people the wait after you send the paperwork is about 2-3 weeks BUT as you saw some people have a much longer wait but I'm unsure why most wait 2-3 weeks and other's longer.

PS just reread your question  NO people normally do not call you ever.  DRI just sends the paperwork in a couple weeks


----------



## tstraveler2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you.  
That could be a problem, since I have reservations in Sept.  I have US Collection points.


----------

